# Cascade Mountain Porch Brooms - Free Shipping for HT Member



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Our Cascade Mountain Porch brooms are one of our most popular. We build them by hand on a straight hardwood branch. We use maple, birch, cherry for the handles. They are woven tightly, never to unravel or loosen. Each broom is about 54" long. The sweep is about 13" wide. A leather loop makes our brooms easy to hang. A good broom that looks great, and lasts for years.

Cascade Mountain Porch Broom on Etsy

FREE SHIPPING FOR A LIMITED TIME TO HT MEMBERS 

Use coupon code: HOMESTEAD


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow are those gorgeous!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

All of your brooms are just beautiful!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, you really took to heart the advice given to you on the business board. thumbs up and nice GOOD brooms. Your candle look good too.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Hey, you really took to heart the advice given to you on the business board. thumbs up and nice GOOD brooms. Your candle look good too.


Why thank you. Yeah I've worked on a lot of stuff. Working on SEO trying to revamp our website. Doing a small amount of advertising. Every little bit helps, and the advice I got was valuable. I even had a fellow broom maker call with valuable tips. I found there is a lot of great people out there, and it is very uplifting. :thumb:


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't forget we're offering free shipping on all orders over $60 from now until the end of March. Get your spring cleaning started with a new Skagit BroomWorks handmade broom!


----------

